# Wild cockatoo pictures



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

My boyfriend and I went Fishing the other day, and I always take my camera in case I spot any birds  I'm honestly not much of a fisher  
But I was luck we were near a big oval with lots of trees so i wandered around looking at all the birds..

I went out onto the oval/park and there was a cockatoo! So I crept up and took a few pictures... then crept closer wondering how close I could get to take good pictures...
Ended up sitting down on the grass right near it and he/she didn't mind at all! 
soon enough there was about 5 cockatoos hanging around  So I spent like 40 minutes sitting on the grass taking pictures of them 

Thought I would share


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

*Pardon my absolute "dumbness" but i had no idea cockatoos, cockatiels or budgies were even wild animals... i have always assummed they were born/bred in capitivity.. just pets. Does that make sense?

So whether you will call that stupid, dumb, ignorant or the likes.. i am actually genuinely amazed.

I knew they had to come from somewhere, and i've known for a good few years they neither of them wasn't.. but to see them in their 100% natural habitat is just... stunning.

(Yeah you can laugh at me now) *


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Feline Ferocity said:


> *Pardon my absolute "dumbness" but i had no idea cockatoos, cockatiels or budgies were even wild animals... i have always assummed they were born/bred in capitivity.. just pets. Does that make sense?
> 
> So whether you will call that stupid, dumb, ignorant or the likes.. i am actually genuinely amazed.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't laugh! but I guess cockatoos are more common in different areas?
here I am always seeing cockatoos and galahs..

Budgies are also in the wild but only in the yellow and green variety and I've never seen one before


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

They're stunning photos and birds . I feed them sometimes and they're so cheeky putting on the puppy eyes to get seconds lol


----------



## Nuts4Birdies (Nov 25, 2012)

OMG I HAVE to get down there!!!! The more I talk with you guys the more I realize my next big trip has got to be to Oz!!! My mom has the travel bug and doesn't think Australia is worth the long trip. I must convince her it is and that she should take me with her!!!


Kat, it is amazing to think of these guys being out and wild isn't it! Search videos on YouTube because there is some amazing stuff about them. There are hundreds of species of parrots in Australia, they have evolved to fill all kinds of ecological niches. Budgies are basically sparrow there. Or eat and act like them. It is really cool. What is really hard to stomach is that some species are killed as crop pests they are so abundant.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Sarah they are great pictures. I just love the second last picture. He seems to be saying, well you could at least wait until I have my feathers all in place please. I need to look my best for the camera.

It really upsets me too Cara to see them killed for doing what they need to do to survive. I just wish they would capture some of them and legally export them if they are a problem and not kill them. Sulphur Crested Cockatoo's may be as common as mud over here but I never get tired of seeing them. I own 4 and I just love them. They are just such lovely birds.

Sharday I know what you mean about the puppy dog eyes. They may not have eyebrows, cheeks or lips, but their faces are so expressive. I remember my dear Sammy. I was outside talking to a friend and Sammy was inside yelling (he wasn't getting the attention he thought he deserved). I told him to stop a couple of times and then I went in to scold him and he looked at me the the most contrite expression on his face and said, 'Sammy not a good boy'. I just stood there and laughed, you couldn't be mad at him when he looked so sweet and innocent.

Cara, budgies are very common but not in the populated areas in Australia. They are found inland in basically semi desert areas. So unless you travel into the outback you won't see them except in pet stores and aviaries.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

*









This photo i find hilarious... almost like a grumpy old man...

the shock on his face is just adorable! :XD:*


----------



## Nuts4Birdies (Nov 25, 2012)

Well I guess I had better get a trip to the outback planned!


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Wonderful photos ..... thanks for sharing.*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Awesome pictures, thanks Sarah! I would love to be able to visit Australia one day*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


Nuts4Birdies said:



OMG I HAVE to get down there!!!! The more I talk with you guys the more I realize my next big trip has got to be to Oz!!! My mom has the travel bug and doesn't think Australia is worth the long trip. I must convince her it is and that she should take me with her!!!

Kat, it is amazing to think of these guys being out and wild isn't it! Search videos on YouTube because there is some amazing stuff about them. There are hundreds of species of parrots in Australia, they have evolved to fill all kinds of ecological niches. Budgies are basically sparrow there. Or eat and act like them. It is really cool. What is really hard to stomach is that some species are killed as crop pests they are so abundant.

Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing! Those are so gorgeous, I can't even imagine seeing it in person  Jealous!!*


----------



## rahonass (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, I also had no idea that cockatoos lived in the wild like that! These are fab pictures Sarah, thanks for posting them


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

The cockatoos look healthy. Seems they do not need people to care for them, they can do it themselves. Birds in the grass also seem serene as they wander about. I think they would be better off if they just stayed wild in their homeland. However, cockatoo"s sell for a high price and people get in on the trade. At least with a good owner, they get vet care, guaranteed food and housing, and never have to sleep under the rain.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Birdmanca there are plenty of natural food sources around for them. But unfortunately they get into the seed crops in very large numbers and cause a lot of damage. The farmers hate them and will kill them. They are so wanted overseas and the prices for them are high. If they caught some of them and legally exported them instead of smuggling everyone would benefit except for the smugglers. They prices of them would come down overseas and the birds would be alive instead of dead.

When you have some of them you realize how smart they really are. They also have very strong emotions and it hurts and upsets them when one of the flock dies or is injured. I know how my Cockatoo's were when I lost my beloved Karl. He passed inside at 10.30pm and the others where his cage was under the awning just knew he had gone. They were dead silent for most of the following day instead of chatting away to me and the others. It wasn't until late in the afternoon I went outside and George Cockatoo looked at me and said 'You OK Darling'. They were in mourning for their mate Karl Corella.

I agree it is wonderful to see them in the wild and they would be in a perfect world. In a perfect world you could go outside and interact with all the wild birds just like you do with your pet birds. Unfortunately it is not a perfect world and where they interfere with the living of farmers they are considered a pest. It is not just a few birds getting into the crops, they come in their hundreds and can wipe out a whole field in a very short time. I would much rather see them alive in captivity than dead on the ground. Also many die in the smuggling process and the risk of disease being carried into another country is great. Legal exportation would drop that risk dramatically and save lots of lives.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ooooh, they are incredibly gorgeous!

I can't even imagine being able to see them in the wild like that. :wow:

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures with us, Sarah.*


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Beautiful photos of beautiful birds, and just what I needed
to see this afternoon. I REALLY needed to see their joy.

I just came back from the local bird store for the weekly 
nummies run and met a new member of the bird store. 
It's a traumatized Moluccan cockatoo whose broken heart
has taken him way beyond plucking into really severe
self mutilation. His owners moved out of their apartment
and abandoned him, and the anguish he's suffering is
so obvious. He's in good hands, as the owner is as close
to a 'bird whisperer' as I have ever seen, but I still cried 
throughout my drive home.

Thank you for showing me those lovely birds who are happy, 
free, and have not had their lives wrecked by heartless people.*


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Breathtaking photos! :2thumbs: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sheeshshe (Jan 19, 2013)

beautiful and stunning! I've always wanted to go to australia to see the birds since I was a little girl <3


----------

